
NixOS on Prgmr and Failing to Learn Nix - luu
https://push.cx/2018/nixos
======
vertex-four
I use NixOS on a day to day basis, and have encouraged others to do so - and I
completely agree with the documentation issues described here. I’ll also note
that using Nixpkgs/NixOS will practically require you to actively maintain at
least some portion of Nixpkgs to keep it up to date and functional for your
specific use case. I think that’s where a lot of the configuration mess comes
from - NixOS modules have tended to be created to meet a specific user’s need,
rather than meet some holistic design goal.

------
dbwest
How long did you spend trying to learn Nix? I am trying to learn Nix as well
because when I see it working it looks very clear and organized.

NixOS seems like it is from the future in my opinion. I agree the docs are
outdated a bit. I had to go on IRC to #nixos to find out nix-shell is now nix
shell. I submitted a pull request to the Nix Pills for that.

~~~
Harkins
This was probably ~20 hours over two weeks. (I'm the author of the post.)

------
agumonkey
author got a bit backward, nix came first, I wonder if he would still have
desire to try guixsd ..

~~~
Harkins
(author here)

I knew Nix came before NixOS but was interested in both for the possibility of
managing servers. I'd have made significantly less progress starting from Nix.

I can see how Guile would be an improvement over the Nix language, but have
tapped out my patience on related topics for a while.

~~~
agumonkey
Hi,

I hope you took no offense by my comment. I tried nixos and failed to get what
I want from it then went back to archlinux. But I understand how it's full of
ambiguity (that's why I got back into familiar territory)

Maybe I'll make an article about guixsd and you'll read:p

------
king_nothing
Prgmr is still around? They seemed like they went tits up.

